# STATE OF REBELLION, A Pug Connor Novel, Book One, by Gordon Ryan



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

*130,000 Words; Kindle size, 7201; 414 pages printed
Amazon $3.19

Author Book Trailer

Review from Kindle Nation Daily by the publisher, Steve Windwalker:

Gordon Ryan's State of Rebellion, is one of the most interesting political what-if novels I have ever read. When someone asks me what kind of novels I like, I don't always think of "political what-if" novels, but again and again when I come across one I can't put it down. And believe me, you would probably find a picture of the book cover for State of Rebellion   if you googled the phrase "ripped from today's headlines." --S.W.)

State of Rebellion is scheduled for KB "Book of the Day" on January 9th, 2011.

• A runaway federal government ...
• Western states in revolt ...
• California ready to secede ...
• Martial law in Sacramento ...
• America in a ... State of Rebellion

"Had the gallows knot been placed to the side, behind the ear, Richard McFarland's neck would have snapped, delivering a swift death. As it was, the young California National Guard lieutenant twisted and convulsed for a long, agonizing two minutes before he died."

Daniel Rawlings is a twelfth generation American whose ancestors fought in the Civil War and the settlement of California. But a secession is on the horizon.

Pug Connor is a Marine Corps colonel serving in an intelligence billet. The president places Pug in charge of a task force to investigate the secession movement. It quickly becomes apparent that it is not what it seems.

With a growing economy exceeding that of many third world nations, an independent Republic of California could become a major economic and political player on the world stage. The Western Patriot Movement, a militia cadre for whom insurrection is a dream come true takes up the challenge. Torn between his allegiance to the Union and his desire to be true to his California roots, plus the encouragement of Nicole Bentley, an FBI agent who is investigating the secessionist movement, Rawlings must decide which faction he'll support, a decision that both his friends and enemies are more than willing to help him make.

*
*
*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Gordon, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy and Ann.  I will adhere to the criteria . . . unless these old memory cells fail.  Then you can slap my wrists.

Cheers,


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Colleagues:  For the first ten people who post a comment here, and visit my website listed below to obtain my email address, then send me their email address off list (to preserve their privacy) I will send them a Kindle version of this novel for free.  Hopefully, you will post a review here or on Amazon, good or bad as you choose.  Thanks and I look forward to hearing from you.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

911jason said:


> Thanks for the offer... you've got mail! =)


Jason, thanks for requesting a copy of State of Rebellion. Nine free copies remain.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, i'm in....


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you, Scarlett.  Looking forward to your review.

Eight copies remaining.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey, I'd like to read this too!  Thanks!  (Heading over to your website...)

N


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Whats up noveist? I'm gonna get one of your books, which would you recomend to me to read first?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I think Gordon's in the area affected by the big recent quake, so it might take some time for him to respond. I saw Scarlet post that he's okay, but it might be a bit before he gets back to boarding.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Monique said:


> I think Gordon's in the area affected by the big recent quake, so it might take some time for him to respond. I saw Scarlet post that he's okay, but it might be a bit before he gets back to boarding.


Yes, it might be a couple of days before he responds to e-mail or stuff.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know.  Glad to hear Gordon's doing OK!

N


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

My family is fine, everyone, but please give me a few days or a week to honor these book requests.  Very sorry.  The earthquake has been devastating.  Our home is just fine, no real damage, but just across the street, several families have been required to evacuate.  Totally rebuild their homes.

I will be back when I can to honor these book requests and those on the other of my sites.  Thanks for your patience.

Cheers, and now, back to shakin' . . . .


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

As a Californian, I know what you're going through. Do what you have to and take care of your family. We're just glad you're okay.

Take care!


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Neekeebee said:


> Hey, I'd like to read this too! Thanks! (Heading over to your website...)
> 
> N


NeeKeeBee, I sent you a private message also. I do not have an email from you (or it was lost during the turmoil here this past week) Can you please resend and I will forward your copy of State of Rebellion? Thanks for your request.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

911jason said:


> Very glad to hear you're okay Gordon... I live in Los Angeles, so I definitely know what you're going through.


Jason, I've lived much of my life in California as well, plus some time in Taiwan over the years, and also Alaska. It seems I am destined to "ride the Pacific Rim" and find earthquakes wherever I live. But this was by far the biggest one I have been in and certainly the closest. The epicenter was only about 20 kilometers west. Our suburb of Christchurch, Kaiapoi, is really hit hard. But we are digging out and New Zealand is not demanding that America drop everything and send money. I am very impressed with the local and national government here. And we are only thirty hours into this thing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Glad the earth didn't swallow you up!  I really would have missed you!


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

kinbr said:


> Adding my request for your book. Thank you so much for offering it! Glad you and your family are okay after the earthquake. Lots of good thoughts to your community as it rebuilds. Take care!


Kinbr, still trying to find an email address where I can comply with your request. Did I miss something, or am I confusing the requests? I might have sent it to you already, but would rather send two than none. Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

As of September 9, 2010, I am still offering free copies to those who post on this thread, visit my website, and contact me by email.  I will send your mobi copy (or any other ereader format you need) at your request.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

_*State of Rebellion * _ will be the Kindle Nation sponsor this Sunday, September 19th, at the discounted priced of $2.39. I will still provide the next four people who reply to this thread, visit my website, and email me personally, a free copy of the Kindle edition.

Cheers,

Gordon Ryan


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Gordon, Can I jump on this even though we're friends?   (Hating to admit I still haven't read your work. Must fix that.)


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

AnnetteL said:


> Gordon, Can I jump on this even though we're friends?  (Hating to admit I still haven't read your work. Must fix that.)


Annette!!!! Welcome to Kindle Boards. Do you think I would exclude my friends? Check your email box, Lady.

Cheers,


----------



## Bama (Sep 16, 2010)

Gordon Ryan said:


> Colleagues: For the first ten people who post a comment here, and visit my website listed below to obtain my email address, then send me their email address off list (to preserve their privacy) I will send them a Kindle version of this novel for free. Hopefully, you will post a review here or on Amazon, good or bad as you choose. Thanks and I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Gordon Ryan


Thank you for your generous offer. Count me in!

Bama


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Gordon, looks like we're writing in the same genre (hope that's not presumptuous of me). I'd love a copy if you have any left.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Michael J. Scott said:


> Hey Gordon, looks like we're writing in the same genre (hope that's not presumptuous of me). I'd love a copy if you have any left.


Michael, I did not receive an email from you with your return address. And besides, I BOUGHT your novel, Jefferson Road, and it is third on my TBR list. LOL Send me your email and I will send you a copy.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## oryxs (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Gordon. First post here as a new member and would appreciate a copy as well. Thank you.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Gordon Ryan said:


> Michael, I did not receive an email from you with your return address. And besides, I BOUGHT your novel, Jefferson Road, and it is third on my TBR list. LOL Send me your email and I will send you a copy.
> 
> Gordon Ryan


Wow, thanks! Aren't I the class-A ass? Then again, there've been so few purchased at this point, it's generally more likely that someone _hasn't_ purchased the book. Thanks for being gracious.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Michael J. Scott said:


> Wow, thanks! Aren't I the class-A ass? Then again, there've been so few purchased at this point, it's generally more likely that someone _hasn't_ purchased the book. Thanks for being gracious.


Michael, not trying to stick it in your ear, really. I made the offer and I will stick to it. Just send me an email. (We may have already done this: I can't recall, but for certain, give me a way to send you a copy. BTW, State of Rebellion is the Kindle Nation Daily sponsor today, Sunday, Sept 19th. Plus the book trailer on the KND website.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Gordon Ryan said:


> Michael, not trying to stick it in your ear, really. I made the offer and I will stick to it. Just send me an email. (We may have already done this: I can't recall, but for certain, give me a way to send you a copy. BTW, State of Rebellion is the Kindle Nation Daily sponsor today, Sunday, Sept 19th. Plus the book trailer on the KND website.
> 
> Gordon Ryan


I found your email address via your website and sent an email on Saturday, 9/18/10 9:39 AM EST to your aol account. Is there another email I should use instead? It was the only one I could find.

Congrats on being the KND daily sponsor! I'll look for your trailer as well.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Michael J. Scott said:


> Congrats on being the KND daily sponsor! I'll look for your trailer as well.


Apologies, Michael. I found your email and just sent you a copy of State of Rebellion. I am working my way through Republic, but then should get on to Jefferson Road.

Cheers, Gordon Ryan


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Congratulations on your success, Gordon! I just checked the SOR page and your ratings are... wow! Well done!


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

I have just signed up for the KB Book of the Day promotional, which is scheduled for January 9, 2011.  Looking forward to the day.  The next Kindle Nation Daily promotional is scheduled for November 12, 2010.

May I give a gentle reminder to those who obtained a freee copy of State of Rebellion a few weeks ago to drop by Amazon and leave a review?  Your call completely, good or bad, a One Star or Five Star review, your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------

